# New to Motorhomes



## Jacques A

My wife and I had a small travel trailer in the past. Sadly, as much as we tried to back it up, neither of Us could master it. We decided to look at 22-24 ft Class C motorhomes. Our question is when you are going to stay in a particular campground for 4-7 days and you want to travel say into town, how difficult is it to disconnect in order to leave the campsite?  Do you recommend towing a small vehicle knowing that our back up skills are poor? Any recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## C Nash

I would not travel without a toad Jacques.  I do have a class A.  You cannot back up a toad if it is toed 4 down which is the only way I would go if I had a choice.  We like to park and go see the sights so a small car is our answer.  Just be to much trouble unhooking power, water, letting in awning etc.  Honda CRVs are great toads just be sure you can tow 4 down on any toad you decide if that's the way you go. Just one's opinion.  Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jacques A

C Nash said:


> I would not travel without a toad Jacques.  I do have a class A.  You cannot back up a toad if it is toed 4 down which is the only way I would go if I had a choice.  We like to park and go see the sights so a small car is our answer.  Just be to much trouble unhooking power, water, letting in awning etc.  Honda CRVs are great toads just be sure you can tow 4 down on any toad you decide if that's the way you go. Just one's opinion.  Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jacques A

Thanks for responding. What do you mean by make sure you can toed 4 down on any road?


----------



## C Nash

Jacques A said:


> Thanks for responding. What do you mean by make sure you can toed 4 down on any road?


Some vehicles can be towed with all wheels on the ground and some cannot.  You will have to have a dolly or trailer to tow some behind you if they cannot be towed 4 down meaning all 4 wheels on the ground.  I tow a Chevrolet 4X4 tracker or a Saturn Vue.  Both can be towed 4 down.  The Tracker you put trans in park and transfer case in neutral but do nee to stop ever 200 miles and crank Tracker and run through gears.  The Saturn Vue all you do is trans in neutral (automatic) ign switch in Acc position and remove 0ne fuse under hood.  You do have to have special tow equipment on toad and tow bar on rv.  Also recommend breaking component on toad.  Hope this helps


----------



## Jacques A

C Nash said:


> Some vehicles can be towed with all wheels on the ground and some cannot.  You will have to have a dolly or trailer to tow some behind you if they cannot be towed 4 down meaning all 4 wheels on the ground.  I tow a Chevrolet 4X4 tracker or a Saturn Vue.  Both can be towed 4 down.  The Tracker you put trans in park and transfer case in neutral but do nee to stop ever 200 miles and crank Tracker and run through gears.  The Saturn Vue all you do is trans in neutral (automatic) ign switch in Acc position and remove 0ne fuse under hood.  You do have to have special tow equipment on toad and tow bar on rv.  Also recommend breaking component on toad.  Hope this helps





C Nash said:


> Some vehicles can be towed with all wheels on the ground and some cannot.  You will have to have a dolly or trailer to tow some behind you if they cannot be towed 4 down meaning all 4 wheels on the ground.  I tow a Chevrolet 4X4 tracker or a Saturn Vue.  Both can be towed 4 down.  The Tracker you put trans in park and transfer case in neutral but do nee to stop ever 200 miles and crank Tracker and run through gears.  The Saturn Vue all you do is trans in neutral (automatic) ign switch in Acc position and remove 0ne fuse under hood.  You do have to have special tow equipment on toad and tow bar on rv.  Also recommend breaking component on toad.  Hope this helps


----------



## Jacques A

Thanks for the information.


----------

